# Spot The Violations... 8/20/2012



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Everything.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Photoshopped.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Photoshopped.


 :laughing::laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

EC&M would need a few pages to describe that one.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

:thumbup:The cover is missing!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:





Did I win something?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Is that an LB in the ceiling?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Is that an LB in the ceiling?


Yep.



Bbsound said:


> :thumbup:The cover is missing!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:
> Did I win something?


Lunch with Peter D.










At Subway.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Is that an LB in the ceiling?





480sparky said:


> Yep.


Awesome :thumbsup:


:laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I see nothing wrong.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I see nothing wrong.


Maybe you are blind.
You should see a doctor.


:laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

This is everyday for me

what we need is some manner of measuring it that is relevant to the customer

maybe a 1-10 scale

1---ticking along for 80 odd yrs, whaz da prob?

2---old enough to consider retirement

3---have you got smoke detectors....?

_(any help appreciated here)_


~CS~


----------



## RHWilks (Jul 14, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> This is everyday for me
> 
> what we need is some manner of measuring it that is relevant to the customer
> 
> ...


4---what is the number to your insurance agent...?

5---you hire Electrician's from CL often?

6--- you are one more space heater away from being homeless.

That's all I have.


----------



## RHWilks (Jul 14, 2012)

I guess my Favorite one is the old grey cable on the right side.. Black wire to the Neutral bar... White wire to the 30 amp fuse.. was that #12 BTW?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

RHWilks said:


> I guess my Favorite one is the old grey cable on the right side.. Black wire to the Neutral bar... White wire to the 30 amp fuse.. was that #12 BTW?



Nope. 14. :001_huh:


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

We have a before ....what about an After?


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

RHWilks said:


> 4---what is the number to your insurance agent...?
> 
> 5---you hire Electrician's from CL often?
> 
> ...


7--- I found your prized 1877 Indian head cent behind fuse #3.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

John said:


> We have a before ....what about an After?



Not until Wednesday. The city must release the panel swap for the POCO to restore power, so I have a disconnect scheduled Wed. AM and an inspection at 11:30.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*12*

I counted 12 real quick like ?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Is Cletis really back? I hope your sex change went ok.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Not until Wednesday. The city must release the panel swap for the POCO to restore power, so I have a disconnect scheduled Wed. AM and an inspection at 11:30.


Got everything well planned....I like that.:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

John said:


> Got everything well planned....I like that.:thumbsup:



I wish I could feel good about it. But this city is great for inventing shirt-pocket rules.


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

Cletis said:


> I counted 12 real quick like ?


Cletis returns. Can you do dis will probably return as well


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

socalelect said:


> Cletis returns. Can you do dis will probably return as well


It's already started. :no:


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

John said:


> It's already started. :no:


I just saw that


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> This is everyday for me
> 
> what we need is some manner of measuring it that is relevant to the customer
> 
> ...


Not quite 80 yrs, more like 65 yrs. 
The Wadsworth main looks like only 60 amp.
I never heard of Wurdack Electric of St. Louis. Looks like that equipment was added, through the years.
Of course, that QO was added recently. A real hodge-podge.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

That's American made, sturdy, reliable electrical equipment. Yeah, it's old and hacked up, but stuff like is so well made that it will last a good long time. Just compare the weight of a can from an old fuse panel to a modern load center should tell you enough.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Peter D said:


> I see nothing wrong.


Do you also see dead people?:laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> Do you also see dead people?:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> Do you also see dead people?:laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I see nothing wrong.


looks great, they installed QO. everything is fine. :brows:


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Now we know where Cletis was hiding...


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

A tap tap here a tap tap there...here a tap there a tap e..i.. e.. i.. o....wtf...seen worst as I am sure you have....In after breakfast...out by lunch..:thumbsup:


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

480's gonna do it like eating an elephant, one bite at a time. Or in this case clean up one hack up at a time!
:thumbsup:
When you post the finished pics I'll give you the other thumb up. LOL


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

IMHO, it will be easier to count what is right then what is wrong. 'Cause everything looks bad.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

In one of the close ups. A wire has "ibew union" written in the white ink...


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

JoeKP said:


> In one of the close ups. A wire has "ibew union" written in the white ink...


Damn. He's right.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> This is everyday for me
> 
> what we need is some manner of measuring it that is relevant to the customer
> 
> ...





RHWilks said:


> 4---what is the number to your insurance agent...?
> 
> 5---you hire Electrician's from CL often?
> 
> ...





347sparky said:


> 7--- I found your prized 1877 Indian head cent behind fuse #3.


And I nominate this for #8


Chris1971 said:


> Do you also see dead people?:laughing:


8---I see dead people.


----------



## Fractured (Feb 15, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> In one of the close ups. A wire has "ibew union" written in the white ink...


 One of the only things that looks to be correct!



Wire could be manufactured by ibew too.


----------

